# kernel 3.10.7ff.: mouse problems after resume

## freifunk_connewitz

hi,

posting this under Kernel/Hardware, since it occured after I upgraded to kernel gentoo-sources-3.10.7 (from 3.8. :Cool: .

problem: after resume from suspend2ram, the mouse shows a weird behaviour. I can move the pointer around, I can right click everywhere with the correct reaction, but every left click triggers no appropriate reaction. if I click on a button, nothing happens, the same if I try to move a scroll slider. in the last case, if in file manager, it sometimes marks the list of files.

it affects the USB mouse as well as the synaptics touchpad, there the button as well as the tapping.

no other problems, e.g. with keyboard or graphics system.

after switching to logging console (Alt-F12) and back to X (Alt-F7), everything is running perfectly again.

also if I boot into the former kernel again, everythings works as it should.

I also rebuilt xorg-drivers, xorg-server, the intel-video and evdev drivers, no change.

I searched the forum and bugzilla (freedesktop and KDE), no hits.

my system: intel i7-2620M w/ GPU, kernel 3.10.7, KDE, xorg-server 1.13, xorg-drivers ~1.14, xf86-video-intel 2.20, xf86-input-evdev 2.7.3 und -synaptics 1.6.2-r1

do you have an idea, except going back to kernel 3.8.8?

thank youLast edited by freifunk_connewitz on Tue Nov 26, 2013 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

the bug is still there w/ kernel 3.10.17

and as an addition:

statistics: happens ALL THE TIME. but in many cases occurs only some seconds after the resume process finished.

sometimes also the right button is affected, it's just the whole mouse/touchpad button scheme thats screwed up.

does any mod think it's a good idea to move this thread to DE?

----------

## aCOSwt

Going back to 3.8, (apart if it's a networkless embedded system) should not be considered an option.

The only viable option for going back being 3.4

This being said and out of curiosity, what kind of settings do you get on your 3.10 regarding :

CONFIG_NO_HZ / CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDDLE ?

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y
> 
> CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y
> ...

 

oh, and yes: since the problem can be walked around quickly by a CTRL-ALT-F12 + ...-F7 I didn't really regard going back to an older kernel an option.

----------

## mwojc

Any successes in resolving the issue (except switching terminals)? I have exactly the same mouse behaviour with 3.14.14-gentoo kernel.

----------

## bendlas

I've got similar issues. This seems due to the kernel always enabling usb-autosuspend starting in 3.10.

Can somebody confirm that they can reactivate their usb device by disabling autosuspend from powertop?

For me, this is the case. I've got a custom udev rule: 'ACTION=="*", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{power/control}:="on"'

Unfortunately, this only works when triggered manually by 'udevadm trigger'

I can't seem to get it to work as a systemd service triggered by resume.

----------

## bendlas

I found the issue for me. Please check if you have got laptop-mode-tools installed. If so, check out my report here: https://github.com/rickysarraf/laptop-mode-tools/issues/37

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

hi mwojc and bendlas,

bendlas, are you sure we are having the same problem? I'm just asking because it's not that the mouse or touchpad would be switched off, but they are malfunctioning (moving the cursor around works all the time). was that the same for you?

and: laptop-mode-tools are not installed in my case.

and, mwojc, I'm also on 3.14.14 now, it still happens. but good to hear that I'm not alone anymore  :Wink: 

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

update: still the very same problem with kernel 3.17.8

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

still there with kernel 4.0.5 (on a completely new installation on the same machine)

so I assume it is not a kernel issue but rather related to X.

I found some similar problems on the net, but they were from 2008, when X was still using HAL. but it could be the same X bug/feture - that it brings back devices after resume in reverse order and somehow some devices loose their configuration on the way. my workaround (VT switch to text console and back to the graphical console) seems to re-load the configuration from xorg.conf - and it was mentioned in that old discussion, too.

same problem, no solution:

Mouse not clicking after resume from suspend to RAM

for me, it looks like a hardware-specific X.org-bug.

----------

